# coffee dependency, BP meds, etc.



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

Anybody else out there dependent on a pot - entire pot - of coffee to 'get moving' in the morning? Long ago I figured out that evacuating the bowel in the morning could avoid IBS pain the rest of the day. I've been doing it for 10 years and it's becoming less and less effective. Now it takes me a few hours to get out the door for work in the morning. I'm late every day. On the rare day I don't force a BM this way I am bloated and weary with pain by the afternoon. For decades I've managed my diet very carefully, loading up on fiber like nobody else I ever heard of. (Who cares about tooting?) I have depression but medication mutes the already faint sensation to have BM. Ridiculous massage and belly-pushing routines are my daily norm, now taking longer and longer. Sprawling and positioning on the commode is a requirement. I haven't BM'd in a public toilet in many years. I'd be horrified to have to embrace one in the way I do at home. Doctors have prescribed metamucil (that constipates more), milk of magnesia (helped for about 2 weeks then just upset my stomach), and miralax (which I've refused to take). I'm currently waiting to see another doctor for Zelnorm. ALSO SIGNIFICANT:I believe my use of blood pressure med (lisinipril) has compounded my problem. The force required in my straining usually causes a great BOOM in my head before I succeed in BM. A GI doctor refused to hear this, said, no, that med doesn't constipate. As far as he was concerned, end of story. So, I see that doctor no more. End of story. Anybody relate to this stuff?


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

SIGNIFICANT:I believe my use of blood pressure med (lisinipril) has compounded my problem. Is constipated listed as one of the side effects for that medication?


----------



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

Diarrhea is listed as a side effect. My problem is not hard, dry BM. I control that with diet. My problem is lack of motility/sensation. I just checked the lisin-O-pril(I spelled it wrong the first time) side effects list at NIH Medline site. It's kind of making sense to me now. In a weird way...The doctor's cocky dismissiveness really put me off.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

The doctor's cocky dismissiveness really put me off. I've met A LOT of doctors like that.







I hope your next doctor is more helpful.


----------



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, I came here to learn. Based on what others on this site have said about it, I'm trying the Miralax after all. I'm so glad for having found this site!


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Well, I came here to learn. Based on what others on this site have said about it, I'm trying the Miralax after all. I'm so glad for having found this site! I'm glad you found this site as well.You can learn a lot from the people on this board.Good luck with the Miralex!!!!


----------

